# Cinnamon the Cinnabun's Bunderful Life



## Cabrissi (Feb 17, 2010)

I suppose I should begin with a bit of an intro. I'd wanted a bunny for about 5 years but we wanted to wait. Originally I'd planned to get an English Angora as I'm also learning to spin and am quite used to maintaining double coated dogs, so a bit more brushing doesn't phase me.

At the start of December we were at a poultry sale as I keep rare breed poultry and wanted to buy some eggs. They happened to have a 'sundries' section where other things can be sold, usually incubators and equipment. This sale happened to have a lot of large white rabbits and buyers were there who I know are meat buyers. I try to avoid looking because I know there's nothing I can do about it and it's not pleasant but I noticed two little 8 week old tiny dwarf type buns on the table. They weren't attracting much interest. I missed out on one trying to push through the crowd. The second I saw a meat buyer eyeing and quickly snatched for the princely sum of $3. I can't imagine he'd have eatten such a tiny thing but it didn't bode well either way. When I got to see her closer I found she was an 8 week old dwarf with the most beautiful sooty fawn fur who cuddled into my arms. I settled her into her new cage when we got home and set her up with everything she needed, made the vet appointment with a bunny specialist vet shortly after and fell head over heels in love. I decided to call her Cinnamon, oh so original for a sort of browny-red rabbit I know but also because it's one of my favorite spices.





I know dwarfs have a bit of a reputation as being somewhat feisty but she is just a little love. I got her a month after my soul-dog, Verity, had to be sent to the rainbow bridge. I had lost my oldest dog Cade (brain cancer) the year before and he was best man at my wedding, with me through highschool, college, moving around the US and then to Aus and my first baby. We'd also lost our funny little Cami some months prior so when I lost Verity as well I was utterly devistated and inconsolable. Everyone thought I should get another puppy but I couldn't even look at dogs, touch them, go to training classes or show/trials without bursting into tears. Cinnamon ended up being so healing for me, so she is very a special little bun indeed.
































I also have two kids - Laurent Etienne who is 4 years old and Lily who is 10 months, my Australian Shepherds (Sierra and Hope), a Maremma (Shadow), a kitty (Jasper), ducks, chickens, geese, guinea fowl, doves and coloured Corriedale sheep. All of them can be found on my website http://cabrissi.webs.com/ and blogger blog http://thecabrissidoglog.blogspot.com 
I am an avid clicker trainer and behaviourist, fascinated with how animals and people learn and interact with the world and people around them. I have a few videos of her as well... the first is showing the use of clicker to teach Targeting with a target wand and the second is her playing with a ball.  The quality of the videos is not the best as it's just shot off my mobilephone camera and at night. LOL But cute all the same in my slightly-prejudiced opinion!
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/DfgI4YN7gIU&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/yia_ARW7GBU&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
I'm also waiting to adopt a second bunny once Cinnamon is spayed from a local shelter. I_ so_ can't wait!


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 17, 2010)

what a great start to a blog - lots of cute bunny pics she has a gorgeous coat! the other members of your crew sound cute too. well done for rescuing her also - sounds like she's really made herself at home.

btw - love that crochet blanket cinnamon is posing on. i crochet myself, amongst other things, and always seem to notice the background as well as the bun

edited for typos.....again...


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 17, 2010)

Great blog so far. 
Cinnamon is sucha cutie, I love her coloring.
That's awesome how you rescued her, I bet she's glad to be with ya. 
All of your other critters sound cute as well.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 17, 2010)

She is adorable. Great intro to your blog too.

How did you end up in Austrailia?


----------



## Cabrissi (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't crochet very well, the blanket is one my DH's grandmother and mother both made. I knit however, as well as needle felt a bit and am trying to learn to spin as well. 

I met my DH online (how cliche!) and over four years we fell in love. By the time our phone bills were $600 each every month we figured it was probably smarter for me to move over and get married. :love:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats a good way to end up in Australia.


----------



## Cabrissi (Feb 25, 2010)

Well Cinna had had her second vax today, weighed in at 1.36kg (just under 3lb) and is gaining a shiney summer coat. Her spay is scheduled for next Tuesday. 

I am SO excited, not because of the spay itself but after she is healed I'll be able to adopt a friend for her! I've had to go to the shelter a few times over the past few weeks to deal with my foster kitties and it's always so hard walking away from the backroom where the buns are as I know the've VERY high euth rates and it's likely everyone I've just visited will never make it into the adoption room, as they're often euthed without even being evaled. :cry1:

I've very lucky our vet here is a rabbit specialist whose clinic only treats buns and guineapigs. She is just lovely and I'm VERY picky about vets (2 yrs of interviewing to find my dogs current vet LOL) so I'm comfortable Cinna will be in the best hands possible for her spay as well! I also got to have a nice chat with her about possibly going back to school when the kids are a bit older to study as a vet tech. I'd originally attended college at MSU as a vet student but dropped out some years back after I was hit by a car and spent a good while gaining hearing and balance back.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 25, 2010)

Lovely intro. to the blog!  Rescue bunnies are the best bunnies!  I hope that little Cinnamon's spay goes well and she is back to being her adorable little self in no time! :clover:


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 1, 2010)

Very excited and nervous... Cinnamon goes in tomorrow morning for her spay! Her vet is bunderful, a bunny specialist, so I know she's in the best of hands but I'm antsy all the same. I wish I could be there at the spay. Not that I could do anything if something went wrong with my measley 1 yr of vet school but don't think I'll fully relax until I get the call afterwards saying she's awake and recovering nicely! LOL


----------



## cheryl (Mar 1, 2010)

Will be thinking of pretty little Cinnamon tomorrow

And i'll be sending her lots of healing and comforting vibes


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

Wonderful blog! Welcome to bunny slavehood.  I will be thinking about your little Cinnamon tomorrow! I hope everything goes very smoothly.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 1, 2010)

ray: Sending good vibes and quick recovery wishes Cinnamon's way for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, she is at the vets now. Clever girl that she is she knew something was up and did NOT want to come to me this morning. She came up just outside of reach and refused to get near enough for me to pick up. Even offers of nose kisses and carrots were roundly snubbed - "Silly woman, don't think I didn't see you get my carrier down last night! I know what THAT means!" 

I put her in the carrier I got this face! 




Un. Am. Used!!!!!:disgust:

If all is going to plan, she should be in surgery right now and I'll be able to pick her up around 4pm Melbourne time.

Not exactly bun related but I thought I'd share this as they're cute all the same... three of our nine new muscovy duck babies.



:hearts:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 1, 2010)

awwwwww! I love the duckies!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 2, 2010)

Lookit those cute little peepers!


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 2, 2010)

Well she is home! :bunnydance:

She's had her pain medication but is obviously feeling rather hard done by. :imsick: I had to remove the second and third story of her cage, which she's not terribly amused by... nor is she too impressed with my insistance of blocking off her access to most of the house to prevent her trying to hop on furniture. She's in her little nestle-bed and has snubbed all food excepting chocolate mint and we're still waiting for her to use her litterbox so we know her little gut is back "online" so to speak. Poor Cinna.


The little quackers are a joy... Muscovy are big personaility packed into a relatively little body. Their mum, Maggie, is such a good mum as well. She's all white, their daddy is Tide who is lavender. We expected the bubs would be white, black or bronze but it looks like some of them will be lavender as well. Maggie was rescued by a friend of mine as a youngster and was originally going to be put down. She's a funny girl though, very cheeky and we love her. :duck:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 2, 2010)

Keep her warm, their body temps drop from the anesthetic. 

Also expect her to be worse when the pain meds wear off. Did they send you home with some? I hope so. 

Poor little bunny, but its for your own good sweetie, honest. 


sas et:


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep, beyond being generally obsessive over my animals care  I've worked at a vets before and was a vet student before my accident, so I'm familiar with surgical supportive/after care.  She has metacam as well for the next few days. The Melbourne Rabbit Clinic, where I took her, is one of the best bunny vets around! :thumbup


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 2, 2010)

Poor bun, I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 3, 2010)

She seems to have gotten your wish Wabbitdad! She has been her perky, inquisitive, want-to-be-into-everything diva self today! 

She's also back to her normal (piggy!) appetite - scarfing her hay, her fresh greens-n-herbs, treats and pellets and shamelessly hitting me up for kisses and pets. Litterbox shows everything is working as it should on the other end as well which is pleasing. All in all you'd never know she'd just had surgery! She has her surgical re-check tomorrow but I'm confident it will come up fine.  We'll give her the next week to recover before we visit the RSPCA with her to adopt a friend!

My little foster kittens will also be leaving shortly... I foster babies who are too small/young to go into the shelter as they'd be euthanized upon arrival (anything under 600g, which is roughly 5-6weeks old) get them big enough and then let them go back. My latest babies come from two litters - a litter of 3 week old ferals and a 4 week old but severely malnourished, flea infested, anemic, little deaf kitten who'd been tossed out a car in an industrialish area. This is my son with one of them... you can see they've gotten over the feral bit just fine! ;p





We got good news from the dog agility club I'd been a part of, that I'll be able to get back into a class in only a few months. It's one of the top clubs and very much in demand, it took 2 yrs on the waiting list to get in the first time so a couple months is very good news!


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm happy to say Cinna has been cleared by the vets to get back to her usual hijinks. :biggrin2: 

Here are two videos of Cinna's progress in training... she has so much fun! The first is showing the second stage of shaping of a pick up, hold and retrieve of a toy. There are also a few 'stand ups' at the end for kicks.
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/aNMjNtj1CRY&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
:bunnydance:
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/DRuRPEwfd9M&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
working on taking it from my hand for proper middle 'grip'
We're going Tuesday to the RSPCA to see if we can find her a friend. inkbouce: There are so many lovely buns there at the minute and I'm driving myself crazy wondering who she'll pick! RSPCA Burwood East Buns


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 7, 2010)

I am so glad she is back to normal! 

Good luck in finding her a friend. I hope everything goes well and congratulations in getting back into the dog agility club.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 8, 2010)

My husband brought home this tunnel for Cinna tonight and she had an absolute ball - running through it, chinning it in about a hundred places, nudging it to roll all over the room etc etc.









Meanwhile I am *SO* excited about getting to go adopt a second bunny tomorrow that I'm not sure I'll be able to get to sleep!!!!!!

Thanks so much on the congrats Wabbitdad... my girls absolutely adore agility and training!


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 9, 2010)

Cinna and I went to the RSPCA today for her bunny dates. There were 3 cute boys whom she got along with which made it hard to choose! The first was a light brown lopX, who immediately hopped over to her and began humping happily away. LOL His name, rather aptly, was Romeo. Cinna didn't mind though and happily explored his kennel and sniffed each other. They said he was a bit shy with new people and didn't like to be picked up but was fine with head pats and such. (Honestly, isn't that most rabbits? Cinna lets me pick her up but she doesn't LOVE it... doesn't fuss me!) He'd apparently been turned in as a youngster, adopted out from Piercedale RSPCA and then returned to the Burwood East RSPCA this time poor fella. 

The second was a himalayan boy, who they said was more snuggly but had only recently been neutered and so was still a bit hormonal. He seemed quite neutral to her during their date, spent a lot of time hanging out at the other end of the cage just trying to gauge each other. 

The third boy was a glossy white uppy earred boy who was initially fine with her but did at one point seem to be thinking of pulling hair from her flank. He was very sweet but had already started to bond to a girl-bun at the shelter and they were grooming each others ears so I thought it'd be sad to split them up.

I let her have a second visit with all of them with similar results. She seemed a bit less comfortable around the white boy because he was so keen. The himalayan boy was again rather indifferent and the light brown boy... well, he was LOVIN' her!  At the end I saw him give a tiny lick to her ear though which was what sold me. That and the fact he had one ear lopped and one ear uppy which made him look adorablely like my dog Sierra. 

So without further ado, Romeo packed his bags and came home! He's quietly settling in his cage after having a nibble of hay, a drink, a stretch and the worlds biggest YAWN!















One uppy ear, one loppy ear!




Just for fun!


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, I'm on a roll tonight - just so excited!

Romeo and Cinna had their second date once we settled the kids for the evening. It went very well! They spent about 10 minutes just hopping around and sniffing each other. 
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/rvz8X1w2120&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
I can't fathom _WHY_ the shelter called him shy - he hopped right up on me as I was laying on the floor, scrambled up to my face and nudged me, not subtly either, until I petted him!
:bunnyheart
A little bit later, Cinna wanted some reassurance from me and snuggled up near my cheek, so I stroked her forehead and rubbed ears. He came up and settled in for an ear rub as well and just blissed out, eyes drifting shut, utter contentment. Even his perky ear flopped down. LOL


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations! He is so cute.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks! He's proving to be a real doll! Their second and third dates today have gone well... the second was quite similar to the night before. The third one she started requesting he groom her and after a few times of missing it or ignoring it he gave her ear kisses! Aw! Then he flopped near her, before peeping up to be sure she was watching! LOL




An uncommonly handsome bunny, my Romeo!




"Groom me?" says Cinna




Ear kisses! ZOMGCUTE!!!




"I luffs you!" *FLOMP*... *peeps up to check she's looking*... *flomps*




It's hard work being so cute!
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54588&forum_id=6


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Aww! Welcome home, Romeo! They make such a cute pair!! :hearts:


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 12, 2010)

They are utterly the most adorable pair I've ever seen! I was so worried, mentally preparing myself for a tough bonding, had read all the horror stories about it taking months/years/never happening and bunnies who caused each other wounds and abcessess etc. I can't believe that so far it's gone so smoothly!!!




First, Cinnamon, just because she's so darn CUTE!




And from this morning, having our bath after mornings tea.




Romeo and Cinna, progressing from cute...




...to cuter...




...to so-sweet-it-causes-cavities! They've been snuggling, flopping next to each other (rather dramatically at that! LOL) and grooming the whole of their afternoon session! 




Sir 4.5 after we'd had a talk about bunny body language and how their mutal floppage was their way of saying they really liked each other: "Mum, I'm flopping next to O-me-oh so he knows I like him too!" He knows they are mum's bunnies so he has to be sitting/laying down if he wants to be in the room they're in while they are out and that he may not bother them unless one comes up to him and requests attention.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 12, 2010)

From this mornings bonding session:




So far it's been Romeo who grooms Cinna but today Cinnamon spent a good 10 minutes making sure he was presentable. :bunnyhug: We had more of the previous sessions mutual floppage, mind-melds and other happy bunny behaviour, along with binkies and then this. Nawww... so cute!

Meanwhile naughty Cinna figured out how to undo the latch to her cage and let herself out all night! We were woken when the Bunny 500 included a fast lap around the bedroom, down the hall and onto my sons bed before zooming back to nudge my leg (as I was getting up wondering what the heck was going on!) to request treats! Lucky she's CUTE, the little imp!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 13, 2010)

They do make quite the couple. 

Quite a smart bunny to undo the latch, I bet she was quite please with herself too.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 15, 2010)

She was VERY pleased with herself!!! LOL Thankfully everything is child/dog/cat/kitten/bunny-proof so she didn't get up to anything naughty! LOL

We've had a big step in their bonding today - first Romeo graduated to being able to access a lot bigger space than the hallway, bedroom and bathroom I'd been using to hold bonding sessions. He's been out in the livingroom, diningroom etc with her today. I'd held off because it's open plan and has lots of furniture and such, so if they did have a spat they could cover lots of turf and be potentially difficult to seperate. I also gave them free access to the cages as well, which I'd held off on in case they had a spat in there and it caused a set back. This is despite both buns showing nothing but enjoyment of each other - just me wanting to do everything correctly, not rush it because it's been going smooth and such. 

Well I need not have worried - they were in each others cages and nothing more eventful than mutual floppage occured. Same thing when out with free roam of the house. I even left eyesight for a short time this evening - long enough to duck into the front garden and snip some herbs for their evening tea! 

I had to crack up when I was putting them away for the night a few minutes ago and gave them their treats. Cinna was first and Romeo thumped me several times while weaving about my feet when I gave Cinnamon her first!!! For a supposedly "shy" bun, he's quite a cheeky boy! LOL


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 28, 2010)

Gosh it's been awhile! Well, by way of a quick update Cinna and Romeo are completely bonded and utterly in love. It is gorgeous watching the two of them snuggle!

We've had a busy little while here with sick kids and husband and Hope (one of our dogs) managing to trip on her own two feet and fracture a tooth. Ouch! (Ouch for my wallet too!)

The other week, I got to visit one of the ladies I know through my breeds (dog) club who has pups at the minute to see how I'd feel about eventually getting another pup after loosing two of mine last year. Long story short, she has said one of the pups I snuggled may be available but we need to talk terms... I am very excited/emotional over the possibility though it's not for sure yet.




Last but not least Romeo's little contribution to helping bunnies not be sold as cheap and disposable easter gifts.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck with getting the pup and nice job Romeo.


----------



## lorri (Mar 31, 2010)

You have an adorable bunny.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 10, 2010)

Just wondering how Cinnamon and Romeo are getting along now?


----------



## Cabrissi (Apr 16, 2010)

You have never seen two buns so in love! I feel sooooo lucky given how many horror stories about bonding I've heard since getting them, to have stumbled into a perfect love-match my first attempt and with literally the first boy she met on her 'date'!

They are almost always side-by-side unless they're racing around after each other! I honestly can't imagine why anyone would have turned him in, he is just a sweetheart and a gentleman! He is a tad shy about being picked up still so I think maybe whomever had him was not very rabbit savy and picked him up roughly. But he's perfectly happy to clamber up in my lap or hop on me and fall asleep on my back if I lay down on the floor to watch tv late at night. And he's so gentle taking treats, even tiny bits of pellets the most I ever feel is the gentle touch of lips - never teeth.

I will have to get some pictures of him now that he's finished moulting for the moment! I got a bunch of Cinnamon today:




























Hehe... I am a little bit obsessive about the cuteness of bunny lips! Hard to get a decent picture though!




My 4.5 year old, "I'm going to tell your bunny a story okay mum?"

My little madam turned 1 year old a few days ago as well... such a little sunshine!













And while the puppy I was going to get isn't going to happen now for the next little while, we've been puppysitting and having great fun!

We had a bit of excitement with the sheep over the past few days... first a fence was busted and the sheep dashed out into the neighbors land. When I called them home, they had found a young ram lamb somewhere - in tact, without his tail docked (and a perfectly filthy breech) and not debudded. Poor guy. None of my nearby neighbors have sheep though, so we're not sure where he came from. Then this morning I woke up to the sound of frantic bleating and found Astra, one of my chocolate and white ewe lambs had stuck her head through the fencing in an attempt to reach a bucket she was convinced contained food and got herself stuck. The second I set her loose, she stuck it right back trying to reach the bucket again... mind you it was EMPTY. Daft girl! LOL


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am so glad the bonding worked out. 

Great pictures too!


----------



## crystal (Apr 16, 2010)

I was very behind with your news! I just read a whole lot to catch up... A belated welcome to Romeo! He is adorable. And the two of them are ridiculously cute together.

Your kids are very cute as well. I love the captions, and quotes from your son saying he will lie down to tell the bunnies that he likes him haha. so cute! Happy Birthday to your daughter too. Did you do much to celebrate her birthday?


----------



## Cabrissi (Apr 25, 2010)

You sound like me a bit atm, I am way behind and will likely catch up in 2020 or so.  

La, my son, is a hoot... he is a funny little soul, very sensitive in some ways but a total ratbag in others. (Meant completely affectionately!) He keeps us on our toes for sure! Thanks for the birthday wishes! We had a party at our home for her which she had a lot of fun at... we had to have it a bit later than intended as she was a bit ill on the original intended date.

The puppy I was babysitting had to go home today... I know he had to but I will still miss him heaps! It's been such fun having a little pup here again. My son is NOT happy with me as he really wanted to keep it and had been laying it on rather thick for the past few days, "Mum, Kate has LOTS of dogs. She doesn't need him!"..."Mum can I sing a song for the puppy? 'Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear puppppyyyyyy, you're the best puppy in the woooorrlllddddd!!!' That is what I will sing on his next birthday okay mum?"... "But mum I LOVE Charlie Brown and will miss him for ever and ever and EVER!" etc etc. Can anyone say 'guilt trip'????


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 25, 2010)

Cinnnamon is so adorable!


----------



## Cabrissi (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Myia! She sure thinks so! 

I caught some semi decent pictures of Romeo today... he is so hard to get a good picture of as he either wants to get WAY too close and check the camera out or he's a bit shy of it! LOL






"What's that you've got mum? A camera? Is it tasty?"





"I iz awfully handsome bunnah!"





"And when I stand up I'm stretchy!"





"Oh nom nom! PARSLEY!!!"





"Aw ma! Don't take a shot! I've got parsley caught in my teefh!"





"Okay, enuff with the flashy-flash woman!"


----------



## crystal (Apr 26, 2010)

lol love the song your son wants to sing to the puppy. 

Great pictures! and I love the captions. I love his grumpy face in the last pic haha


----------



## joeyC19 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am pretty new to the bunny blogs and have just read all of yours. Nice to meet you and your bunnies are soooo gorgeous. You take wonderful photos! I am looking forward to hearing a lot more of Cinnamon and Romeo. What a great successful bond!


----------



## cheryl (May 1, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures..Romeo sure is a handsome little guy.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 2, 2010)

This is such a great picture! It belongs in a calender.


----------



## Cabrissi (May 22, 2010)

Just popping in real quick... things have been a bit nuts and my free-time has been on the short side of non-existant atm but I had to post this here because it was so hilarious!

So I've always said Cinnamon was a bit odd as she's not been keen on banana and everyone says how their buns go gaga for the stuff. But I've offered and after a polite sniff it's always been, "thanks but no thanks" for her. (Romeo on the other hand, well... the day he refuses any kind of food will be the day I start feeling for a pulse!)

WELL!!! I was reviewing a DVD proof and eatting a banana and you guessed it - the penny dropped and Cinnamon realized that smelled reealllllllyyyy good!

I was drive-by mugged for it! She ran mad-dash across the room, jumped and landed on my chest and my snack was banana-napped as she dashed with the whole thing under the couch at warp speed... she was NOT keen to give it up either!!!!! I picked it and her up - because I simply wasn't going to get it away from her - and got the big bunny Glare of Doom, ears pinned and all!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2010)

*Cabrissi wrote: *


> I was drive-by mugged for it! She ran mad-dash across the room, jumped and landed on my chest and my snack was banana-napped as she dashed with the whole thing under the couch at warp speed... she was NOT keen to give it up either!!!!! I picked it and her up - because I simply wasn't going to get it away from her - and got the big bunny Glare of Doom, ears pinned and all!


It was probably the glare of slave why are you bothering me!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 4, 2010)

*Cabrissi wrote: *


> Just popping in real quick... things have been a bit nuts and my free-time has been on the short side of non-existant atm but I had to post this here because it was so hilarious!
> 
> So I've always said Cinnamon was a bit odd as she's not been keen on banana and everyone says how their buns go gaga for the stuff. But I've offered and after a polite sniff it's always been, "thanks but no thanks" for her. (Romeo on the other hand, well... the day he refuses any kind of food will be the day I start feeling for a pulse!)
> 
> ...


Haha how cute!..i can just picture it too..


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 5, 2010)

Awww. I knew your bunnies would be special when I saw your blog title. My first bunny (childhood bunny) was named Cinnabun. His coloring was quite different from Cinnamon's, but their look is the same. When I got him, all the other little bunnies from his litter looked like Cinnamon. She is so darned sweet and beautiful! And Romeo... what a HUNK! Can't believe how cute he is. The two of them together are too much. What a lucky bunny mom you are 

Love the nanner story too, my bunnies love bananas. My Skyler (RIP) once stole a banana out of my bag and ate the whole thing, peel and all, before I realized what was going on.


----------

